
Show HN: Voice Synthesis and Editing Platform - narrationbox
https://narrationbox.com
======
shorting24x7
Hey hn, this the team from Narration Box. We are extremely excited to be
launching on hn today. What originally started as an ebook to audiobook
conversion product has finally been shipped as a full SaaS product (both B2C
and B2B). You can edit and design your speeches and audio online and the
generated narration is of near-human level of realism. It's like having a real
narrator but without breaking the bank. We have right now over 100 voices
across 20+ languages. Give it a spin and let us know what you think.

------
ftreml
hi, from your point of view, how does this compare to amazon polly snd google
cloud speech ?

~~~
narrationbox
Hi, thanks for your interest. Our technology is more optimized for end user
use. In other words it is turn-key, and not an API that you need to call with
a SDK. Just bring your content and we can turn it into realistic audio. We
also have stuff like embedded widgets so you can add the final product to your
WordPress blog really easily.

